

How EBay’s Whitman and Omidyar Conspired to Steal Craigslist’s Secrets - r0h1n
http://pando.com/2014/12/01/whitman-omidyar-craigslist-ebay/

======
hackerjam
here's another follow-up link to this story:

[http://www.alternet.org/corporate-accountability-and-
workpla...](http://www.alternet.org/corporate-accountability-and-
workplace/shocking-expose-reveals-ebays-shameless-efforts-steal)

